# Seiko Watch Bezel



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Seiko Watch Bezel*


View Advert


Anyone have a spare Bezel for a Seiko

*
7005-8062
*

Price can be discussed






















*Advertiser*




PC-Magician



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

